# ground effects kits for G35



## rx7tog35 (May 7, 2004)

do the ground effects kits for the g35 hamper performance. Are they less aerodynamic?
I like the way one of them looks, but am completely against mods that hurt performance. 

checked out yalls turbo kits and me likey. especially the 5.6 pund one from Greddy.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

It all really depends on the kit. Some are make purely for looks (no aerodynamic benifit) Others, are made for better cooling (radiator, brake air ducts, intercooler (if equipped) etc.) And some are made for aerodynamic properties (more down force) And the good kits do all of the above!


----------

